# Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only



## Middiedad65

Hi -
I'm brand new to this.  I just bought a 1990 Coachmen Catalina 270 RF.  The MH is in great shape.  Everything seems to work great except the refrigerator.  When I flip the switch to auto, the fridge should run on AC since I have shore power plugged in.  However, it only runs on Gas mode.  Any ideas on where to begin to look for the problem?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only

Welcome to the forum.

I am assuming that every thing else works on elec. when plugged in.  There is a elec. outlet behind the refer.  Make SURE it is plugged in.  There is also a fuse on the circuit board that could be shot.  Worse case, the board could just be bad.  Since it continues to run on gas, I think it is one of those items.


----------



## Guest

Re: Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only

welcome also ,, and as GTS has said ,, ck the plug the refer is plugged into ,,, ,, u may not have 120 volts on that plug ,,, since it runs on LP ,, then sounds like the house batteries are ok ,,, ,, but i have a norcold also in my MH ,, it's a 3way ,, runs on battery ,, lp ,, and ac ,,, but on mine the LP is the default mode ,, when no ac is available (the 12 volt is on a seperate switch) ,, but do as GTS mentioned ,,, ck the ac outlet ,,, and the fuse on the board ,,, also while cking the fuse ,, look for any dark marks on the board ,,, let us know back what u find out ,,, and we can help u from there  :approve:  :approve:  
sorry ,, Ken ,,, kinda rewrote , what u just said


----------



## Middiedad65

Re: Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only

Thanks guys.  I won't have a chance to look at this for a couple of days, but as soon as I can I'll check it out and report back.

Art Conley
Dracut, MA


----------



## Kirk

Re: Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only

What make and model is the refrigerator? Like Ken, I would first check the outlet inside the back of the refrigerator to be sure that there is power available. If that outlet is not live, try running an extension cord from another outlet to see if it then sees the 120V power.  You may also want to see what happens when you manually select 120V power.

There is a fuse, probably 5A on the main circuit board that could be the cause. If the heating element were open that would also make it not work, but there should be some error indication if that were the cause. A lack of power is the most likely.


----------



## Middiedad65

Re: Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only

Well, I tested the outlet and found that it has power.  I then checked the 5A fuse on the circuit board and found it was ok.  Any further ideas?  I really appreciate the help so far.  I would've never known to even look for a fuse under that cover.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only

One more thing to look for....When you go to Auto, does the gas cut off?  

If so, you heater element could be bad.  If the gas stays ON, I think your circuit board is bad.


----------



## Middiedad65

Re: Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only

My only two choices for settings are auto and propane.  When I turn it to auto, the red x lights under propane for a few seconds then turns off and I can hear it running in the back.  So, it seems to run fine on propane.  I haven't kept it running for any extended time.  Unfortunately, it's supposed to run on AC when the shore power is connected, as it is now.  By the way, the model is either 662 or 663 according to the operating instructions manual.  Luckily for me, the previous owners kept all the owner's manuals in perfect condition.


----------



## Guest

Re: Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only

it really sounds to me like u have a element prob ,, or a board ,,, if u have a 12v test light ,,, ck ,, on the board ,, where there are to leads going up and away from the board ,,, this will be the element ,,, if u get a light on the test light ,,, then the board is good ,,, but if u do not then ,, board is bad ,,, ,, one other thing ,,, if u have an ohm meter ,,, unplug the element wire ,, there are 2 ,,, and ck it with the meter ,, if u get nothing ,, element is bad ,,, if u get some ohms ,,, ,, then we need to look further ,,, and btw ,, ck both fuses ,, there should be 2 ,,, and as i said before ,,, look for any discoloration on the board ,,, if u see any dark spots ,,, the board is blown ,,, let us know back 
btw ,, do u have a schematic of the refer ??? if not i will send u one ,, email ,, it's not the same model as ur's ,, but the board and element are the same ,,, most all norcolds are ,,, well ,, except for the very new models ,,  :approve:


----------



## Middiedad65

Re: Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only

Although I haven't yet had the time to test the board as suggested, I'm starting to think my problems might really be the element.  The board that is in there is a Dinosaur board and it looks quite new.  Does that mean that somebody already replaced the original board?  If so, I'm betting the real problem is something else, such as the element.  Is replacing the element easy?  Are elements expensive?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only

If you  have a dinosaur board, it has been replaced.  The problem is, if the element is bad, that board is not smart enough to know it is bad.  

I am going to try to explain....You are plugged into electricty...You change the setting to AUTO....If the element is bad, the gas will cut off and NOTHING will happen.  If gas keeps working, the problem is the board because it does not change over.


----------



## Middiedad65

Re: Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only

Okay, I understand that explanation.  Now I know what to do.. Dinosaur boards seem to sell for around $100.  I will order one today.


----------



## Middiedad65

Re: Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only

I'd like to thank everyone that helped me out with this.  I replaced the board today and the refrigerator is now working as it is supposed to.


----------



## Guest

Re: Norcold Refrigerator works on propane only

well good ,, i am glad u got it going agian ,,, see we sometimes cans fix stuff ,, via remote control ,,,  :laugh:    ,, but 2 other things ,,, one ,, glad u told us u got it fixed ,,, and two ,,, watch the board for the next few trips ,, u may still have a element problem ,, that is shorting out the board ,,, i have used the Dino boards alot ,,, and they are very good ,,, used them in refers and also in furnaces ,,, but once agian ,,, glad u got it fixed ,,, and i bet now u know where to come for REAL advice       :laugh:    :approve:


----------



## Terral

Resolved Norcold RV Refrigerator AC Issue

My only two choices for settings are auto and propane.  When I turn it to auto, the red x lights under propane for a few seconds then turns off and I can hear it running in the back.  So, it seems to run fine on propane.  I haven't kept it running for any extended time.  Unfortunately, it's supposed to run on AC when the shore power is connected, as it is now.  By the way, the model is either 662 or 663 according to the operating instructions manual.  Luckily for me, the previous owners kept all the owner's manuals in perfect condition.

My Norcold RV refrigerator suddenly stopped working on AC going into Gas Mode and the problem was simple once identified. I think other people are having this problem and wasting money trying to fix things when nothing is broken. The problem is that the power outlet servicing the refrigerator is configured into the Ground Fault Circuit Interrupt network along with the bathroom and outside outlets. I went into the bathroom and reset the breaker and now the refrigerator works fine like the other outlets. Everyone should try this easy fix before moving into other areas.

Norcold 6ft Refrigerator 
DOP: 10/27/2006
Model # N611
S/N 9235589

Terral


----------



## Rob Sievers

I have a 1995 Norcold  6162 that works on propane only, I hooked up the heater directly to AC power to see if it would work. It works but it freezes in the fridge even on the lowest temp setting.  Any way to regulate that or do I have to buy a new brain box? Thanks.


----------



## Michael Dinuzzo

I also have a similar issue only my 6162 keeps blowing  5amp fuse when i switch to ac. Would this be the element? Works fine on lp.


----------



## Nullification

My N611 S# 967668LG when plugged into shore power starts up on AC.
At some point it switches to Propane even though the AC is not interrupted.
I shut the propane off at the tank and the frig continues to run on AC.
I am guessing the control board is bad.

Edit: It tried to switch over to Propane overnight. Cycling the switch to Off then back to Auto and it comes up on AC.

More probable it is an issue with the frig or an AC power issue?

Note: I used a KillAWatt and the N611 and for 28:40 drew 5.33 KWH. That seems excessive.


----------

